# I bought a new Ruger 10/22 today



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I Didn't even plan on buying a new gun today. I saw the gun shop, went in, looked around, and walked out with a new Ruger 10/22 with a 3x9x40 scope, bore sighted, a 30 round banana clip, and 500 rounds of .22 cal ammo. Total: approximately $400. I don't think I did too bad...lol. Just wasn't planning on it...lol


----------



## EarlyPrepper (Aug 28, 2012)

You can't go wrong with the 10/22. The .22 caliber rifle is, hands down, the most useful rifle in existence. Poacher use them to drop deer, the round is lethal when placed properly, it is fairly quiet, and ammo is cheap cheap cheap. Stock up!


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

The10-22 does not like Federal ammo. Stock up on Remington. At least the 2 I have don't like it.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Oldasrocks, thanks for the heads-up. I asked the gun shop owner if there was any type of ammo that was considered a poor fit, and he said "no", so I appreciate you letting me know. Won't waste my money


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks EarlyPrepper! I do plan to stock up, but not with Federal


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Excellent buy. I used to have 2 10/22's until the canoe accident. They are a terrific all around tool for all your needs


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a new 10/22 that is having trouble with old Remington ammo (30 years). Just to make sure it wasn't the rifle I put the same ammo in my Remington Nylon 77 and it fires fine in that gun.

It could just be that the Ruger 10/22 is new and needs to break-in a little.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I've had no issues with Federal bulk in the 10/22. Many boxes through factory 10 and factory 25 magazines. Maybe 2 duds over a few thousand rounds to the best of my memory.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I need to pick up a 10/22 myself. 

I can't say much about the .22 ammo, but I shoot almost exclusively Federal ammo in my 9mm, .40, and 12ga, and I believe I have only ever had one .40 fail to fire.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I know I have had some problems with CCI this weekend jamming on me. Anyone?


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I have trouble with the 10-22 jamming with Federal. I have both a blued model and a SS one.

My nylon 22 will eat anything easily.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

ComputerGuy said:


> Excellent buy. I used to have 2 10/22's until the canoe accident. They are a terrific all around tool for all your needs


I'm so sorry about the canoe accident.

I know you were a bit concerned about overloading the 12' canoe with 6 cases of ARs and a half of zillion rounds of ammo. But when that Water Moccasin jumped down over the canoe gunwale I forgot and proceeded to try and walk on water.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Very good buy. I have two Ruger 10/22's and I love them. The last one I bought was a stainless with the synthetic stock at "Wally World" and it was $3.00 cheaper than the blued one with the wood stock. 

I bought some cammo wrap (that sticks to it's self and not the gun) and was able to cover up about 90% of the stainless and quite a bit of the stock.

I would reccomend CCI Mini Mags for self defense loads and the cheaper hollow points (which ever brand floats your boat) for hunting. 

I carry my stainless 10/22 ( the other blue/wood 10/22 belongs to my wife and is basically a "safe queen") in a soft tactical bag with external mag pouches that holds the long plastic box/tray of a hundred rounds of CCI Mini Mags in each pouch. It is also capable of holding extra ten round mags. and two or more 25rd. mags.

If I could only have one rifle it would be a .22 and more than likely a Ruger 10/22.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

It seems that most,if not all, semi auto guns of any type can be particular about ammo.
I took several boxes of different manufactures to the range and tried them all.
My 10/22 seems to like Remington the best.
It will feed Winchester OK, but it does not like Blazer at all.
Just try different types and see what works.
If nothing else you will have a fun day at the range.
The next time BiMart has 10/22s on sale for $179 I am going to get my wife one and set it up for a lefty shooter.
Did you get the new Ruger 25 round mag or an after market?
I'm interested in hearing how the new Ruger brand 25 mags function.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I've only fired Federal ammo in my 10/22 unless I couldn't find it. In fact, I ask for Federal first, and use it in all my rifles.

The only .22 ammo that has ever failed to fire for me was Remington. Go figure.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Did u get the new take down model? Those are awsome, ether way congrats. In my area you can get 225 .22 hollow points for $10.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

ComputerGuy said:


> I know I have had some problems with CCI this weekend jamming on me. Anyone?


Ran a few hundred through a SR-22 Pistol. No problems after the very first magazine... and that was my error, i had not seated it all the way. It was out of position by maybe a few millimeters. Once I figured that out and gave it a good whack the gun with the Mini Mags ran flawlessly for it and all subsequent magazines.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

N


ComputerGuy said:


> I know I have had some problems with CCI this weekend jamming on me. Anyone?


As per the Ruger instruction manual do not use CCI stinger in some 10/22 they make


----------



## EarlyPrepper (Aug 28, 2012)

oldasrocks said:


> The10-22 does not like Federal ammo. Stock up on Remington. At least the 2 I have don't like it.


I've run well over 5,000 rounds of Federal ammo (Walmart 525 boxes) through my 10/22 without issue. Maybe 10 FTF out of all of them.

Remington works well, avoid the Winchester White Box crap. CCI is my bulk .22 store now (about 25K), the Blazer and Tactical, both which fire flawlessly in my 10/22's, but I have about 10K rounds of Federal as well.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

truecarnage said:


> N
> 
> As per the Ruger instruction manual do not use CCI stinger in some 10/22 they make


Thank you. I never got a users manual. I appreciate it very much


----------



## coralville (Jul 23, 2012)

How does a scope work on a 22? If it is parallel to the barrel- won't it shoot 1 1/2 inches high ????


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

ComputerGuy said:


> Thank you. I never got a users manual. I appreciate it very much


They are available online from Ruger. I have several electronic copies and at least 1 printed manual for all my guns including my dad's old Remington Model 24 in 22 short. The manuals are free and are easy prep stuff.

Coralville,
With any scope mounted on a gun, you sight it in (zero it in) at a known distance (say 100yds.) Then you can adjust the scope's elevation knob for different distances using data tables for a particular round.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Marcus said:


> They are available online from Ruger. I have several electronic copies and at least 1 printed manual for all my guns including my dad's old Remington Model 24 in 22 short. The manuals are free and are easy prep stuff.
> 
> Coralville,
> With any scope mounted on a gun, you sight it in (zero it in) at a known distance (say 100yds.) Then you can adjust the scope's elevation knob for different distances using data tables for a particular round.


I did that as soon as I saw your post. As always I am appreciative.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

ComputerGuy said:


> Thank you. I never got a users manual. I appreciate it very much


It's been posted elsewhere but I'll repeat it here in case you need any other manuals.

http://stevespages.com/page7b.htm


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

coralville said:


> How does a scope work on a 22? If it is parallel to the barrel- won't it shoot 1 1/2 inches high ????


OK a scope is line of sight and all your scopes are above the barrel, the bullet leaves the barrel bellow the line of sight at an up word angle, its flight path will take it up to the line of sight then above the line of sight, then it will come back down. If the scope is zeroed at the target at the chosen distance then it should return to the line of sight right as it goes through the bulls eye.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

My old 10/22 some thug helped himself to hated PMC22 ammo.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> I'm so sorry about the canoe accident.
> 
> I know you were a bit concerned about overloading the 12' canoe with 6 cases of ARs and a half of zillion rounds of ammo. But when that Water Moccasin jumped down over the canoe gunwale I forgot and proceeded to try and walk on water.


You too eh? That's so weird.. what are the chances that basically the same thing happened to all 3 of us? 

My next rifle is going to be a Ruger 10/22... I have a Marlin 60 and love it to death! I have a feeling I'll like the Ruger even more due to the magazine options. Congrats on your purchase! :beercheer:


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

backlash said:


> It seems that most,if not all, semi auto guns of any type can be particular about ammo.
> I took several boxes of different manufactures to the range and tried them all.
> My 10/22 seems to like Remington the best.
> It will feed Winchester OK, but it does not like Blazer at all.
> ...


It was a Ruger 25 round. Haven't shot the rifle in yet since I lost my local shooting range recently. They decided to build new homes too close for safety purposes. When I do get a chance to shoot, I will post my findings on the rifle, clip and various ammo utilized


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

biobacon said:


> Did u get the new take down model? Those are awsome, ether way congrats. In my area you can get 225 .22 hollow points for $10.


It was not the takedown model. I felt the price difference was not worth it.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

coralville said:


> How does a scope work on a 22? If it is parallel to the barrel- won't it shoot 1 1/2 inches high ????


I had the scope bore-sighted. I will make any needed adjustments when I go to the range. I get all my weapons with scopes bore-sighted. It gives the best starting point for setting accuracy


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

truecarnage said:


> OK a scope is line of sight and all your scopes are above the barrel, the bullet leaves the barrel bellow the line of sight at an up word angle, its flight path will take it up to the line of sight then above the line of sight, then it will come back down. If the scope is zeroed at the target at the chosen distance then it should return to the line of sight right as it goes through the bulls eye.


Great explanation!


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

d_saum said:


> You too eh? That's so weird.. what are the chances that basically the same thing happened to all 3 of us?
> 
> My next rifle is going to be a Ruger 10/22... I have a Marlin 60 and love it to death! I have a feeling I'll like the Ruger even more due to the magazine options. Congrats on your purchase! :beercheer:


Thanks d_saum! I think my next purchase will either be a .243cal with a 4x12 scope for deer hunting, or an AR-15


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Thanks d_saum! I think my next purchase will either be a .243cal with a 4x12 scope for deer hunting, or an AR-15


AR-15, SKS, or AK47 would be my suggestion...


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

invision said:


> AR-15, SKS, or AK47 would be my suggestion...


I do need a good hunting rifle. I had to get rid of my .308 due to my back: couldn't take the kick. That's why I'm interested in a .243cal. My understanding is that it is good for hunting deer and doesn't have enough kick to kill my back. I have a Ruger Mini-14 here (semi-auto), but an AR-15 is also on the wish-list. AR-15 would be a good choice since I am familiar with the mechanics of it due to Army training.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Now, if I could find a good 7.62mm rifle without the major kick, I would be very interested!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Here is what I did to one of the Ruger 10/22's. Very Accurate!


----------



## EarlyPrepper (Aug 28, 2012)

invision said:


> AR-15, SKS, or AK47 would be my suggestion...


This ^^^^ I have 2 ARs and 2 SKS' . Love them all. The 5.56 & 7.62 rounds are easily obtainable and there's plenty of supply. 7.62 is way cheaper than 5.56 too. I buy 500-1000 rounds per month, split between these 2 (plus handgun 9mm and .22 in larger quantities)

The S&W M&P is a great little AR platform for skinny money (pic of mine below)

The SKS is an excellent platform as well. I worked one of mine up a bit, federally compliant, and have the 10 round stock mag for compliance in my state (AWB .... grrrrr). Pic of it below as well. 1963 Norinco, Jihanse Factory /26\ ---

On the topic of scoping the 10/22, once sighted in, which is easy, it is very accurate. I use a simple 4x scope on mine (don't have any pix at the moment, may have to take some tonight). I have another 10/22 build awaiting a new stock that should come in in the next month or 2. I have 3 10/22s, Browning BL22 lever, and a Savage Arms Mark II FV-SR bolt action for my .22 rifle collection.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I do need a good hunting rifle. I had to get rid of my .308 due to my back: couldn't take the kick. That's why I'm interested in a .243cal. My understanding is that it is good for hunting deer and doesn't have enough kick to kill my back.


I grew up shooting a Ruger M77 in .243. Dropped many deer and coyotes with that rifle and never felt under-gunned in the least. The .243 Winchester has less bullet drift and longer range than the .223 and just enough power to drop a larger animal. Recoil and muzzle flip is negligible. Nothing wrong with it all.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

ComputerGuy said:


> Thank you. I never got a users manual. I appreciate it very much


You can download them from the ruger website. You can also look up the serial number to find out when the gun was manufactured.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

truecarnage said:


> N
> 
> As per the Ruger instruction manual do not use CCI stinger in some 10/22 they make


*This I do not understand! As I recall the CCI Stinger 22 lr came out around the mid 70's I know I started shooting it in that time frame..IN my 10-22 and have ever since with no issues..When did Ruger start saying not to use it?

On the ammo note, I have misfires with the bulk pack 22 lr by Fed and Rem..In my 10-22, Ruger 22auto pistol , Sig Mosquito and Tarus 22 tip up.. I highly recommend stocking at least several thousand CCI Mini Mags as they are the best..for the times when failure isn't an option

I just got an E mail from Aimsurplus offering one I've never tried... sounds good if speed kills ..I do use Aguila subsonic thru my can on my Rugers and it works great...1750 fps??

http://www.aimsurplus.com/product.a...campaign=366709f500-10182012&utm_medium=email *


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> I do need a good hunting rifle. I had to get rid of my .308 due to my back: couldn't take the kick. That's why I'm interested in a .243cal. My understanding is that it is good for hunting deer and doesn't have enough kick to kill my back. I have a Ruger Mini-14 here (semi-auto), but an AR-15 is also on the wish-list. AR-15 would be a good choice since I am familiar with the mechanics of it due to Army training.


I know a lot of people who have used the .243 and never had a problem. We bought one for the wife to use for deer, since her range was limited with a .357 mag carbine. She shot a small doe with it using 100 grain remington corelokt ammo and I have never been more disgusted with the performance of a rifle/load combination. The bullet impacted the leg bone where it partially covers the heart and just disintegrated. Fragments of bullet and bone made it to the heart/lungs. There was no blood trail and I literally tripped over the body in a thicket. After that, I still wonder if the several other deer she took shots at were actually hits and the deer ran off somewhere to die. She's a good shot and that load will almost shoot in the same hole @ 100 yards... If she ever hunts with that rifle again, I'll load some nosler partitions or something similar.

You might also consider the 260 remington or 7mm-08. Both have better ballistics than the .308 winchester with less recoil. I'm planning on building myself a .260 rem.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> *This I do not understand! As I recall the CCI Stinger 22 lr came out around the mid 70's I know I started shooting it in that time frame..IN my 10-22 and have ever since with no issues..When did Ruger start saying not to use it?
> 
> I just got an E mail from Aimsurplus offering one I've never tried... sounds good if speed kills ..I do use Aguila subsonic thru my can on my Rugers and it works great...1750 fps??
> 
> http://www.aimsurplus.com/product.a...campaign=366709f500-10182012&utm_medium=email *


Wow! That's the hottest .22 LR I've ever seen, have you used any of it?


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry dumb question, its late & I'm tired, should not be here trying to type & read when I'm half asleep.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

zombieresponder said:


> I know a lot of people who have used the .243 and never had a problem. We bought one for the wife to use for deer, since her range was limited with a .357 mag carbine. She shot a small doe with it using 100 grain remington corelokt ammo and I have never been more disgusted with the performance of a rifle/load combination. The bullet impacted the leg bone where it partially covers the heart and just disintegrated. Fragments of bullet and bone made it to the heart/lungs. There was no blood trail and I literally tripped over the body in a thicket. After that, I still wonder if the several other deer she took shots at were actually hits and the deer ran off somewhere to die. She's a good shot and that load will almost shoot in the same hole @ 100 yards... If she ever hunts with that rifle again, I'll load some nosler partitions or something similar.
> 
> You might also consider the 260 remington or 7mm-08. Both have better ballistics than the .308 winchester with less recoil. I'm planning on building myself a .260 rem.


What's the price difference and availability between the .243 and .260? Any real issues?


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I've shot my buddy's .270 before I had my surgery and was surprised at the hard kick. I know the .243 should have very little kick and I was looking at the bolt action Savages. Would the .260 have a kick more in line with the .270 or .243?


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> What's the price difference and availability between the .243 and .260? Any real issues?


I don't think there's much difference in the price of ammo, but .260 can be a bit harder to find. 7mm-08 seems more common in my experience.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> I've shot my buddy's .270 before I had my surgery and was surprised at the hard kick. I know the .243 should have very little kick and I was looking at the bolt action Savages. Would the .260 have a kick more in line with the .270 or .243?


.270 has slightly less recoil than a 30-06. They're not bad with 130 grain ammo, but the heavier bullets seem to kick exponentially harder for some reason.

The 260 will be more on par with the .243. I entered some numbers in a recoil calculator, based on the highest velocities I found for the bullet weight and came up with this:

.260 Rem: 120 grain bullet at 2960 fps, 8 pound rifle. 11.6 ft/lbs recoil
.243 Win: 100 grain bullet at 3100 fps, 8 pound rifle. 9.3 ft/lbs recoil

compared to
.270 Win: 130 grain bullet at 3100 fps, 8 pound rifle. 15.7 ft/lbs recoil
.308 Win: 150 grain bullet at 2975 fps, 8 pound rifle. 16.7 ft/lbs recoil


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't know how this relates to my first 10/22 but Blackhawk makes the AXIOM stock for a few bolt guns in a few calibers. Does the same thing that the Knoxx stock did for shotguns.
My shoulder is a complete rebuild and my AK really takes a toll after a day at the range.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I picked up a mossberg tactical .22 recently. I also grabbed 2 of the .25 round mags and it runs great. I also picked up a new red dot scope and need a range to try out the setup. There is also a Federal ammo designed for hi-cap magazines and that also runs good thru my setup. I haven't had problems with winchester or other ammo brands so far though. You gotta love a rifle that 1000 rounds is still under 50 bucks!!


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

zombieresponder said:


> .270 has slightly less recoil than a 30-06. They're not bad with 130 grain ammo, but the heavier bullets seem to kick exponentially harder for some reason.
> 
> The 260 will be more on par with the .243. I entered some numbers in a recoil calculator, based on the highest velocities I found for the bullet weight and came up with this:
> 
> ...


ZombieResponder! Thanks for the breakdown! I think the .243 will be my best bet


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

oldasrocks said:


> The10-22 does not like Federal ammo. Stock up on Remington. At least the 2 I have don't like it.


My 10/22 doesn't like the Federal ammo either. Way too many failure to eject moments. Wish I didn't get the 3 boxes of it. Maybe I'll get something else that will shoot those. Remington works the best in the 10/22.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

Remington yellow jacket HP will not feed reliably in a 10/22 tried to shoot it today, major failure to feed issues. Hangs up almost every 3-4 shots.
Shot the SR 556 today also, no failures at all, shot smooth as silk and eats every thing I feed it.
The piston system is flawless & the bolt & carrier are so easy to clean but the piston up front will get very dirty. But in all its the best AR I've ever shot.


----------



## Hoze928 (Aug 14, 2012)

Own 2 10/22's with around 10k rounds fired use Federal ammo exclusively never fails to feed or fire. As someone else said don't use the the Winchester white box bulk it's junk. Also own 3 Ruger pistols can't go wrong with those either.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

truecarnage said:


> Remington yellow jacket HP will not feed reliably in a 10/22 tried to shoot it today, major failure to feed issues. Hangs up almost every 3-4 shots.
> Shot the SR 556 today also, no failures at all, shot smooth as silk and eats every thing I feed it.
> The piston system is flawless & the bolt & carrier are so easy to clean but the piston up front will get very dirty. But in all its the best AR I've ever shot.


Thanks for the input Truecarnage! I have really been looking hard at the Ruger SR 556. It is a bit expensive, but looks like it is worth the money.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I have four of them not including my breakdown model. Each member of the family has their own so we share common parts if one breaks. Also magazines are common. I still like to have an old traditional bolt action rifle as well in 22. GB


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I feel your pain, I went in to LOOK at an AR, bought the AR and a 10/22


----------



## fburgprepper (Mar 31, 2012)

I purchased a Ruger .357 Blackhawk revolver this week. Very little to go wrong with a single action revolver and it is built like a tank.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

fburgprepper said:


> I purchased a Ruger .357 Blackhawk revolver this week. Very little to go wrong with a single action revolver and it is built like a tank.


Did you get the one with the extra 9mm cylinder?


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

FYI, I got a bulk box of Winchester at the range the other day and ran about half through my SR22 (pistol) with no problems. So, at least for my pistol, I'm satisifed with Federal bulk, CCI Mini Mags and Winchester bulk.


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

Did you also pick up a cleaning kit for the weapon? This may be handy to go with the 10/22


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Drumrunner said:


> Did you also pick up a cleaning kit for the weapon? This may be handy to go with the 10/22


If your question was for me, I already have two cleaning kits that work for multiple caliber rifles and pistols. Two is one and one is none...at least I've been told


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

If a rifle becomes too punishing, why not take it to a good gun shop and have a muzzle brake installed. I've had it done for a daughter who likes to shoot and dislikes recoil. The only word of caution is to be sure to wear ear protection when sighting in or practicing, if you're shooting at a game animal it is not a problem.
If you are shooting at deer, why would you use anything less than 158 grains in a .357 caliber. I've seen/had lighter weight weight .30-06 bullets and .270 bullets go to pieces upon striking a shoulder bone (the .270 struck a rib at about 150 yds. and exploded totally shredding both lungs) A simple switch to another manufacturers more heavily jacketed bullet of the same weight solved the problem. I guess I'm saying the bullet was the problem- not the caliber.


----------



## CothPetrichor (Nov 22, 2012)

My 10/22 does not like the federal ammo at all  stay away from Federal ammo. Other than that, I am loving my 10/22 take down and the BX25 mag


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I agree on those mags I recently got three of them. I have used several different bananna mags none of them ever worked so slick, even when they were running well you could always feel a perceptible delay and retardation of the action working. with the rugers its just aas slick as the factory 10 rounders. And if they start getting sticy they are made to be able to come apart for detail cleaning. love that feature as well although I haven't tried taking em apart yet. Other than a tiny single shot or tow for training and first guns I don't expect I'll ever buy a 22 rifle that isn't a 10/22. Asked my FFL guy Friday what the price was on the take downs he said check back later they are and have been out of stock and he couldn't predict what the price may be when he could get one again. 

Whe we were talking seems I remember about 10 or 15 years ago some company selling a kit to make a take down out of a 10/22 maybe a butler creek? seems it has some funky metal lined ceramic and or carbon fiber super light barrel that was weird and probably why it din't get popular. Anyone else remeber those or ever see one up close?


----------



## Szumi (Mar 10, 2012)

The Ruger 10/22 is a favorite of those that like to customize their rimfires.

I have one, I've reworked the trigger, put a Williams aperture receiver site on the back and a Lyman 17a globe on the front.


















If you want more rounds than the Ruger 10 round mag, I'd get their 25 round mag and forget anyone else that makes magazines.

The .22 rimfire is an awesome cartridge, cheap, allows you to practice your marksmanship with fairly inexpensive pistols and rifles and can bring home dinner if things get down to small game hunting. RFC is a great place to learn about rimfires.

Szumi


----------



## jimijam624 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ruger 10/22 is hands down the best and my favorite to shoot! I own two and planning on buying another to set aside for when my daughter is a few years older. My first was a hand me down from a family friend and was made in the early 80's I believe. And my other is a newer purchased just a few years ago. The older one doesn't like any textured bullets or any cheap Remington ammo. I shoot CCI from it or any smooth nose bullet. The new one will shoot anything. I use several 30 round mags and 10 round mags interchangeable with both rifle. All in all a must have for every house hold!!!!


----------

